# Probleme mit BLASC



## B3N (15. Februar 2005)

Im Moment scheint es vereinzelt Probleme mit BLASC zu geben (vielen Dank für die ganzen Mails). Wir versichern euch, wir arbeiten an der Lösung. Bitte verzeiht uns wenn es diese Woche nicht gerade schnell vorwärts geht, ich denke ihr wisst woran das liegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spätestens kommende Woche, geht eine neue Version raus, welche die beschriebenen Probleme in den Mails beheben sollte. Wir bitten um Geduld! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

